
What the Heck Are These Electronic Devices in Trump’s Situation Room? - Gargoyle
http://warisboring.com/what-the-heck-are-these-electronic-devices-in-trumps-situation-room/
======
i336_
3774x2516: [http://i.imgur.com/9F6WV0e.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/9F6WV0e.jpg)
(source: [http://www.toledoblade.com/image/2017/04/07/Trump-US-
Syria-1...](http://www.toledoblade.com/image/2017/04/07/Trump-US-Syria-1.jpg))

4504x3000; but scaled and fuzzier: [http://nzz-
img.s3.amazonaws.com/2017/4/8/b8bcf225-d37f-48c4-...](http://nzz-
img.s3.amazonaws.com/2017/4/8/b8bcf225-d37f-48c4-acc3-bdcf90c0b628.jpeg)

The two things I found the most interesting were

\- the unit in front of Trump has a foldable panel folded slightly upward

\- the unit obscured by the man in front's head (you can see the end of a pair
of glasses near the unit I'm referring to, but not the one in front of Trump)
is either showing a reflection or may be an interesting clue

I'm also curious about the cabling. Why are there two? And what's the thick
cable? Video? Seems really really thick to just be for audio, unless my sense
of scale is off and the cable isn't as thick as I think.

And then there's the thinner cable - I note the cable with the bit of blue on
it (is that a piece of tape or something else?) has a grey plug on the end of
it, which reminds me of an SFP connector. The others are all black, and the
one I can clearly see reminds me of one of those proprietary vox headset
plugs.

